# Viz Whizz in Glasgow



## davey_b (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi there, I'm organising a viz whizz (basically just a walk with loads of vizslas) for the 7th of June and I just wanted to let folks know. It should be a really good afternoon and it'll be nice to see a lot of vizslas together. It's planned for Sunday the 7th of June @ 3pm, meeting at the Burrell Collection car park in Pollock Park, Glasgow. Please pass on details to anyone you know who might be interested in coming.

Details of it can be found here: http://vizwizscottish.blogspot.com/...d-max=2010-01-01T00:00:00-08:00&max-results=1

Thanks

Dave


----------



## Jacobite (Nov 8, 2008)

Pity, I'm down in Glasgow next weekend but won't be down that weekend.Would have loved to have taken my 2 to that.


----------



## calum (Feb 13, 2008)

Sounds like a great event, unlucky I'm a little two far away in Aberdeen.


----------



## Jacobite (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm in Newtonhill might have to organise something here.


----------



## calum (Feb 13, 2008)

Jacobite said:


> I'm in Newtonhill might have to organise something here.


You mean near Stonehaven if I remember right?


----------



## Jacobite (Nov 8, 2008)

Yes just in between Stonehaven and Aberdeen.Quite a few vizslas in this area.Though we are also down in Glasgow quite a lot just a few miles from the Burrell so that one would have been handy.


----------

